# Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss



## Andre0310 (22. März 2015)

*Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss*

Hallo,

durch eine zu geringe Leistungsaufnahme des PC an das Lepa Netzteil, welches über eine Leistungssteuerung verfügt (MAS variante), startet der Lüfter des Netzteils bei normalem Betrieb ständig und schaltet sich wieder aus (erzeugt ein sehr lautes Summen). Habe das Netzteil bereits zur Reparatur eingeschickt jedoch keinen Fehler festgellt.
Nach Kontakt zum Support wurde mir empfohlen mehrere Lüfter einzubauen um den Verbrauch zu steigern. Darauf hin habe ich mir 4x 120mm Lüfter gekauft und eingebaut. Siehe da, dass Summen ist weg.  
Das Problem jetzt aber ist, dass die 4 Lüfter mit 2000 U/Min. auf MAX eingestellt sind und sehr Laut sind (Lauter als das ursprüngliche Summen Ungl ). 

Im Frontpanel habe ich eine Lüftersteuerung an/aus ich habe dich Kabel angeschnitten und mit der Lüftersteuerung verbunden. Jetzt kann ich diese zwar ein- und ausschalten aber nicht regulieren. 

Mein Mainboard Asus Maximus Hero VII verfügt über 4x 4 Pin Fan Anschlüsse diese unterstützt RPM und PWM. Meine Frage ist jetzt kann ich die Lüfter die über einen 2 Pin Anschluss Rot/ Schwarz verfügen umklemmen,  darauf anschließen und damit die Steuerung dem BIOS überlassen?


Lüfter: LogiLink Gehäuselüfter 120mm (FAN104)


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2015)

*AW: Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss*

Warum hast du dir 2000rpm Lüfter gekauft? 
Sind das PWM-Lüfter oder normale 3-polige?

Prinzipiell funktioniert es und es gibt auch fertige Adapter.
Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Andre0310 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss*

LogiLink GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter 120mm (FAN104) PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter: LÃ¼fter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

- verfügt über PWM 
- 4 PIN = 4 PIN Fan bedeutet und nicht 2 pin Molex
- weil einer nur 3€ Kostet und Mainboard ja PWM unterstützt


----------



## evilgrin68 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss*

2000rpm und Gleitlager.... Man, das muss ein Orchester sein....

Wenn das PWM Lüfter mit 4 Drähten sind, dann kannst du sie über das Board steuern. Mit nur 2 Drähten geht das natürlich nicht. Bei nur 2 Drähten sind es einfache Lüfter für Festspannung 12 Volt.

Bei der Lüfterbeschreibung von idealo steht was von Temperaturgeregelt, haben die Lüfter einen internen Temperaturfühler?

Auf der LogiLink Seite steht nix von PWM.... Da steht nur 12 Volt, bzw. Anlaufspannung 7 Volt.

LogiLink :: Produkt Gehäuselüfter 120x120 Y- Stromkabel Acryl mit LED |22.03.2015


----------



## Andre0310 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss*

nein ist nur mit 2 Drähten, Temperaturgeregelt kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Die Temperatur ist immer konstant bei 40°C bei 4,6 GHz CPU und 100% Grafikkarte Auslastung. Normalbetrieb 30°C. Geräuschentwicklung ist immer konstant. 

wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung umstelle kann ich statt an/aus auf langsam/schnell umstellen. Bei langsam ist die Geräuschreduzierung sehr gering. Die LED´s leuchten dann dementsprechend schwächer.  Wenn ich diese dann am Mainboard anschließe könnte, sollte es dann doch genauso wirken wenn es Temperatur geregelt ist also mehr und weniger Strom. 

Ich habe auch gelesen das der Dritte Draht nur für die visuelle Darstellung eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## evilgrin68 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss*



Andre0310 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gelesen das der Dritte Draht nur für die visuelle Darstellung eine Rolle spielt.



Da verstehe ich nicht. Wo hast du das gelesen? Den Link dazu hätte ich gern.

Mit Temperaturgeregelt meine ich nicht deine CPU Temperatur. In der Beschreibung der Lüfter bei idealo, steht was von Temperaturgeregelt. Aber da steht ja auch das es PWM Lüfter sind. 

Du hast also einen 12 Volt Lüfter mit 2 Anschlussdrähten. Diesen Lüfter kann man über die Spannung, NICHT den Strom, regeln. Aber selbst bei einer laut Datenblatt, angegebenen Anlaufspannung von 7 Volt sollten die Lüfter nicht leise sein. Da selbst bei 7 Volt noch über 1000rpm anliegen werden. Du hast dir Lüfter für kleines Geld gekauft, die du nicht auf leise trimmen kannst.

Für ein paar Euro mehr hättest du schon bessere Lüfter bekommen, die du auch ohne Probleme über dein Board regeln könntest. Zum Beispiel:

Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120 PWM (200300291) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120, 1300rpm (200300270) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120, 1000rpm (200300272) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei einfache Lüfter mit Gleitlagern schon gerne mal zu Lagergeräuschen neigen.


----------



## Andre0310 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss*

2 PIN an 3 PIN Lüfter ?? Beitrag von neo.

Okay das heißt im Klartext, selbst wenn mein vorhaben gelingen sollte und es wirklich mit 2 Drähten funktioniert, würde der Lüfter trotzdem laut sein, weil dieser erst mit 7 Volt anschläuft


----------



## bschicht86 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss*

Wenn es original PWM-Lüfter sind, kannst du ja an der PWM-Ader eine beliebige Spannung anlegen, um den Lüfter zu steuern. Am besten mit einem Potentiometer, dass mit seinen beiden Enden an 12V und GND angeklemmt ist, die Mittelanzapfung geht dann auf den PWM-Draht vom Lüfter.

12V= Aus
0V= Volle Drehzahl.


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lüfter 2 Pin molex auf auf 4 pin FAN anschluss*

@bschicht86: Es sind keine PWM Lüfter die er da gekauft hat....

@Andre0310: Nimm einen deiner Lüfter und schliess ihn an einem Molex Stecker an den 12 Volt Anschluss ROT und an den 5 Volt Anschluss GELB an. Dann hast du durch den Potentialunterschied 7 Volt am Lüfter anliegen. Was der Anlaufgeschwindigkeit des Lüfters entsprechen soll, dann hörst du ja wieviel Geräusch er abgibt. Kannst den Lüfter ja auch mal direkt auf 5 Volt (GELB/SCHWARZ) anklemmen und schauen ob er anläuft.

Jetzt ist mir auch wieder klar was in deinem Satz mit "visualisierung" gemeint war.... Plus-Minus-Drehzahl an einem 3pol Stecker. Manchmal steht man echt auf dem Schlauch.


----------

